# Black dog... Black eye.. Black taco.. Black Skunk!!



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*finally got the black skunk hanging around the house. not a whole lot of white on this thing. see if i can post 2 pictures of it.







*


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Give the place a pleasant aroma did it?:evilsmile


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool stinker...


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

this thing smelled like a fine spring day... no pew-pew at all. :yikes: i think i have finally hurt the local skunks at my house. i will find out tomorrow. it was a fat male.. wish you guys would have taught me how to get the stink out of him. he probably had a quart in him.. :SHOCKED:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Getting the stink out is easy as pie lmao. Just becarefull the syringe dosent come apart like it did on me lmao


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on that stinky.........thing.......wt*......enjoy!!!!!


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

a black pole cat right around haloween!!!!!!! get it tanned.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Get a hat made Wiggy


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Get a *wig* made Wiggy


 ...


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> ...


*do you think it would blend in with my natural color hair????*


----------

